# Bisserkennung bei Barben im Rhein + Hilfe bei neuer Feeder



## danny877 (22. Juni 2006)

[FONT=&quot]Hi zusammen,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ich war gestern Abend bei uns am Rhein auf Barbe Feedern.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Eine Feeder raus in die Strömung, die andere ca. 7-10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in einen ruhigen Stroemungsbereich. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Auf der in der Strömung hatte ich gestern keine Bisse. Bei der in Ufernähe habe ich zwei Bisse verwerten können.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1x Barbe 50 cm 1x Barbe 55 cm. Beide Bisse waren aber nicht wie üblich sofort zu erkennen. D.h. die Feederspitze hat nicht, wie ich es bisher direkt in der Strömung gewohnt bin, heftig ausgeschlagen (das typische schütteln beim Fluchtbiss) sondern es war eher so dass die Spitze ohne zu zittern oder sonstiges, langsam sich gebogen/gekrümmt hat und nach ner Zeit wieder langsam in die Ursprungsstellung zurückging. Da ich das nicht kannte, ging ich ne Stunde davon aus es wäre die Strömung oder ein Strudel der die Spitze so gleichmäßig biegt. Bis ich irgendwann mal in solch einem Moment nen Anschlag setzte und die erste hing. Da ich nun nicht gerade der Profi bin meine Frage: gehören solche feinen (mit der durch die Strömung zu verwechselnden Bewegungen) Barben-Bisse in ruhigen Ufernahen Bereichen zur Regel?[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Nun noch die Frage bzgl. neuer Feeder und eure Meinung:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Syntec Feeder XXL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]oder[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cherrywood Feeder[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Also: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich habe bisher die "Sänger Spirit One Mega Feeder" (4,5 bis 240 gr.) für das Feedern in der harten Strömung und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit ihr. Bitte nicht verwechseln mit der Sänger spirit one heavy Feeder, diese habe ich zwar auch ist aber aufgrund ihrer auch zu weichen Glasfieber-Feederspitzen meiner Meinung nach nur für das Fischen in ruhigeren Strömungsbereichen des Rhein zu verwenden.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe die Cherrywood noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, tippe aber aufgrund dem Gerätetest auf barbenfischen.de dass die auch so hart wie meine "Mega Feeder" von Sänger ist. Ich suche eigentlich ein Mittelding zwischen den beiden Ruten die ich schon habe; die perfekte Rheinallroundrute halt; eine die mit der Hauptströmung und den ruhigeren Bereichen des Rheins umgehen kann. Könnte die Syntec evtl. den Spagat zwischen zu hart und zu weich schaffen?? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Syntec? Über die Board-Suche habe ich schon einige Meinung dazu gelesen, weiss aber nicht ob jeder den Vergleich zwischen harter und weicher Heavy-Feeder hatte um sich obektiv eine Meinung zu bilden. Gibt es evtl. noch eine Alternative zur Syntec?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]bye + danke[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Danny[/FONT]


----------



## Dani_CH (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bisserkennung bei Barben im Rhein + Hilfe bei neuer Feeder*

jo- die Barben-....Bisse im ruhigen Strömungsbereich/ oder in der Drehströmung- können in der Tat weniger heftig ausfallen- so dass das übliche Klopfen nicht unbedingt da ist- könnte daran liegen, dass die Fische sich weniger stark mit der Nahrungsaufnahme beeilen müssen- da der potentielle Fressgegenstand länger liegen bleibt- und so nicht so schnell und heftig geschluckt werden muss, wie in der Hauptströmung.

Gruss aus dem 1A Barbengewässer, der Reuss aus dem Schweizerländle.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bisserkennung bei Barben im Rhein + Hilfe bei neuer Feeder*

@danny: werde sehr oft nach ruten gefragt und empfehle fast immer die syntec. selbst sehr kritische zeitgenossen sind überrascht wie soft sie sich im drill anfühlt, obwohl so hohe gewichte geworfen werden können. sie ist das zwischending der beiden sänger (obwohl ich die kleine sänger nie ernsthaft gegen die syntec testen würde  .

achja die bisse. hatten selbst im schnellen strom schon bisse, welche eigentlich als normaler wellengang durchgegangen wären. allerdings liegt der anteil vielleicht bei 1%.

@dani: was machen die fänge in der reuss?


----------



## danny877 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bisserkennung bei Barben im Rhein + Hilfe bei neuer Feeder*

danke für das Feedback. Ich habe mich zwischenzeitlich auch noch ein bissl durch die Angler-Foren gewuehlt und denke ich werde mir die Syntec XXL 4,20 zusammen mit einer Aero 5000 GTE B gönnen. Falls jemand eine günstige Quelle hat würde ich mich über ne PN freuen 

happy weekend
danny


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bisserkennung bei Barben im Rhein + Hilfe bei neuer Feeder*

interessanterweise hatte ein kollege rollenmässig das gleiche vor. die 6000er kostet 3€ mehr und ein grösseres getriebe, nehm lieber die. er meinte bei schirmer 83€.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. August 2007)

*AW: Bisserkennung bei Barben im Rhein + Hilfe bei neuer Feeder*

Ich fische mit beiden Ruten und bin hoch zufrieden damit.
Die Berkley ist allerdings in der 4,80er Ausführung mit dem Nachbau einer Spitze aus dem DAM-Sumo Programm... Sie ist jetzt 5,17m lang....


----------



## Neckarelch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung bei Barben im Rhein + Hilfe bei neuer Feeder*

Ich fische seit 2006 mit einer Cherrywood Feeder 480 und habe seither mit ihr 82 Barben über 5 Pfund gefangen, überwiegend im Neckar, aber auch einige im Rhein.


----------

